# Happy Birthday ---JT



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hope ya have an excellent Birthday !


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I had hoped to post a thread over here for the same thing, but it looks like our friend, Pyro, beat me to the punch. Anyway...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BRO! Hope your day with the family is a good one!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday JT


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dear Johnny!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Johnny T!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, horror movie picture buddy!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday JT!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday JT!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks to all!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Johnny T!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A Belated Birthday wish JT!


----------

